# im in love all over again!!



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

just installed my spintech catback exhaust on my GTO yesterday. kinda frustrating to get some of the hangers and the bolts to comply, but boy was it worth the hassle!!!:lol: it sounds like a real car now!! i got the H-pipie cuz i wanted that deep tremble and noise. aside from the catback, i got a CIA and a diablosport programmer and i feel it was all worth it. anyways just thought i would share my thoughts on the system up here on the forum......so heres my verdict hahaha: ITS AN AWESOME SYSTEM!!!!!!

thanks to all that helped point me in the direction of the spintech cuz im love with the sound. thanx again guys


Neal


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like you really are in love! 

I've heard the Spintech catback system in person before, and it is actually really loud for just a catback. Sounds really mean, and screams that its carrying a V8! Enjoy the system brother!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

video? Id like to hear it!!!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats,I love my Spintech. Wait until you get headers.............you'll have to change your underwear after every startup.lol


----------



## IrishTexan (Aug 25, 2009)

I want to hear this system!!


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

this is all good to hear. i've been debating which system i should get for my gto. now tht i hear this and i had my mind set on spintech thats what im going w/.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

goat400 said:


> this is all good to hear. i've been debating which system i should get for my gto. now tht i hear this and i had my mind set on spintech thats what im going w/.


You won't regret it,Spintech is the best sounding by far imo.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its amazing what a mod can do for your car. Now your screwed though, you started what can't be cured. THE MOD BUG>


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

:agree i got the mod bug for sure. got my dual gauge pod on order, ordering my exhaust soon, and a short throw shifter after tht! im hooked


----------

